# Crate



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Please can anyone advise us on what size crate to buy for a new puppy?
XC


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would buy a 36" crate with a divider...start it off small but it will be big enough when they are all grown up.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We had a 36" crate for our girls too - I'd recommend one with a coated, metal bottom rather than a plastic one - we got this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dog-Cage-...5?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item19cd5d2195

Max 2 day delivery for £30! It folds, so we have taken it away with us and used it for both our girls, it still looks new!

Ian


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

That's the one I bought - they are great quality. Super company too. I bought a second smaller one for the car & one of the locks was bent. They replaced with a new crate immediately & asked that I donate the other one to a dog home so they could mend & use.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow they sound like a lovely company.I looked on eBay but couldn't work out if they have dividers?
XClare


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Wow they sound like a lovely company.I looked on eBay but couldn't work out if they have dividers?
> XClare


They don't have dividers. 

Ian


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Are they not too big for a pup then?
XClare


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

c humphreys, have you chosen a pup now then?


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

We have narrowed our search down to Broadreach or Jukee doodles.I am just waiting to hear back from Julia regarding Sept/Oct puppies.I am probably bing hasty in enquiring about cages but I am hoping to gather stuff together over the next 3 months to space the cost out


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh and my name is Clare


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

You need a divider if you want to do the 'I will force you not to pee or poo by giving you a small enclosure' works for some! Or you can put a puppy pad in with the bed so if pup is really desperate it can relieve itself without sitting in it! There are pros and cons for both methods. I know what I prefer but then I have never been shut in a small space when I need the toilet!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Are they not too big for a pup then?
> XClare


Not at all. I had his blanket bed one side & then put newspaper the other side for any pee / poo. I kept the paper in until he was reasonably good at going outside then removed it and not had one accident since. 

Oh & that lovely cute tiny pup you pick up from the breeder will grow quite quickly - so any smaller & you'll be buying another in a matter of weeks. To make it cosier, we put a blanket over at night time too.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Lisa,
Did the newspaper in the crate not make toilet training take longer?
I have read things that say under no circumstances use pads or paper and certainly don't put them in the crate and then other things say put pads or paper.I personally don't like the idea of the crate but I think we will use one as we can see the point behind them.My hubby has been raised with dogs and he keeps quoting me that his family never needed to use one I on the other hand am an anxious person anyway and have never owned a dog so am trying to get as much advice as possible to make sure I am prepared


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I think it probably did make toilet training longer but it's a question of what works for you. At night Dexter was pretty dry & clean from about 3 days after he arrived. But we use the crate for daytime too - its where he rests and where he goes if we need some dog free time. I have 3 young children & knew that sometimes I would be tied up with them & so not able to supervise him and take to toilet etc. So newspaper worked for us. Yes, I think he probably took longer to be clean at daytime because he had that 'area' to poop in - but it's not been a terribly long time. He's clean & dry now and has been from about 16 weeks. 

I think raising dogs is similar to children in that everyone has opinions. There are some brilliant ideas & suggestions here but they don't always fit with your lifestyle. Go with your gut instinct. 

Good luck 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0e50xq
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

no i think you are being very sensible thinking ahead- its a big expense to do all at once! hope all goes well x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone.Lisa you sound very much like me.We have 3 children of our own and then I childmind.Any advice on children and dogs would be most welcome )
XClare


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Thanks everyone.Lisa you sound very much like me.We have 3 children of our own and then I childmind.Any advice on children and dogs would be most welcome )
> XClare


The most important thing is to remember everyones names !!! I keep calling my youngest son Dexter now - he (Zach) is not amused !!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh god there's no hope for me then ) I already get their names muddled up!
Would you say a metal crate is better than a fabric one ?
X Clare


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes definately metal - much easier then to clean if accidents occur. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wzdzak
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you can always put a box into the crate covered with a blanket to take up space.


----------

